# Lcd tv help



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Am seriously considering upgrading my current tv from a 32 inch big back monster to a sleek 37" or 40" lcd.

At the moment my 32 inch sits on wooden unit. at either side there is enough room to sit a xbox standing upright ( to give u guys an idea of size). I would say the unit is approx 42 inches wide. (32 inch tv + 2x xbox).

I sit approx 10 feet away from screen at moment.

I dont watch dvd's 
I use sky +
I have new xbox 360.
I dont plan on upgrading to sky hd or getting blu ray

What i have seen is this model

http://www.shop.bt.com/productview....29,50660000,48050000,390510000#specifications

I see it is only 720p , with my above requirements what should i be looking for?
I have been on avforums but info overload, can anyone advise me please.:thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

I recently purchased a 32" lcd and was really interested in buying a samsung but was put of buying as the guy said the sound quality is very poor (unless you are running a surround sound kit through it) on them, it was a toss up between the phillips or a sony. After a bit of web surfing and reading all the reviews possible I chose the phillips in the end cause it seemed to be a good all rounder.

Hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

That samsung is a bit old imo.

size you could have any models but imo only 3-4 stand out Sony Samsung Panasonic Pioneer.

This is a cracking TV (i'm pretty tempted by one for the room actually)

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/451495/PANASONIC-TH-37PX8B


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

We just got a cracking deal on a 42" phillips full 1080p lcd in house of fraser. They are moving store and they had it reduced fron £1600 down to £800, stunning picture and bloody good deal.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Argos are doing a cracking deal on the 42" Panasonic Plasma now down to just £629, it's a superb tv and the Xbox looks stunning on it


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks for the replies so far.

as i dont want sky hd or blue ray will I get away with the 720 p.

Also my budget is around £500.00 - 700.00


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dundeered said:


> thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> as i dont want sky hd or blue ray will I get away with the 720 p.
> 
> Also my budget is around £500.00 - 700.00


Yeh 720p will be fine but most tv's now have HD sockets so its future proof if you like.

this is a cracking deal,

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/468894/SAMSUNG-LE40A559P4FXXU

sadly out of stock online could try the local one in Dundee.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i know everyone has their own opinion and threads like these can sometimes turn into 'my TV's better than yours....' anyway I have found Panasonic to be consistantly more reliable and generally better than the competition in all respects.
You really do get what you pay for with a TV... or anything optical infact.


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Yeh 720p will be fine but most tv's now have HD sockets so its future proof if you like.
> 
> this is a cracking deal,
> 
> ...


like the look of that one, i can get it for £619.00 delivered with glass stand


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

10' viewing distance, no DVD's, Sky+, Xbox 360 - assuming you watch TV more than play console games, then the Panasonic 42PX80 is what you'll want.
LCD is perhaps a shade better for gaming with - but you're splitting hairs really, and if the TV is positioned such that natural light coming in, falls directly on it.
Plasma on every other aspect puts LCD to shame, especially panning resolution, and is a natural partner for SD resolution, and more forgiving of low-bandwidth mpeg feeds which some broadcasts will be.
I'd almost guarantee you'll start renting/buying movies to watch on the Plasma once you see what it can do.
There is the 37" version too, but price will be no different really, and the size less suitable for the viewing distance.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Yeh 720p will be fine but most tv's now have HD sockets so its future proof if you like.
> 
> this is a cracking deal,
> 
> ...


'HD sockets' whatever they be, are not what governs futureproofing!
That's decided by the native resolution of the panel, and the electronics driving said panel.
Most current TVs in the past 2 years, at least, have been equipped with multiple HDMI inputs, and able to accept a 1080p signal to downscale to fit the panel's pixel count.

1080p is wasted on someone not going/having gone down the BR/HD-DVD route, and sitting more than 2x the screen's size (diagonal measurement which they all are quoted as).
For 10', you'd need to be looking at 50" minimum, with 60-65" starting to give the true sense of scale and feel.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

dundeered said:


> like the look of that one, i can get it for £619.00 delivered with glass stand


Samdung, as aptly monikered, is the Carplan of TV's.
Why settle for that, when you can have something properly designed for the purpose? http://www.digitaldirect.co.uk/products_moreinfo3/index.asp?product_id=15376
As for 30,000 CR - please! That's dynamic, and nothing even close to 10K when all the gubbins are turned off, which is exactly how it should be viewed. But even then it's mickey mouse compared to the Panasonic, both Plasma and LCD, and other brands of LCDs like JVC and Toshiba.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Current hot deal on a philips 42pfp5532d plasma £499 (free delivery and 5 year guarantee @ John Lewis also)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/218641/philips-42pfp5532d-42-plasma-499-fr


----------



## bootneck67 (Apr 17, 2008)

My old man has just upgraded his to this one from John Lewis.
and ive got to say both pic and sound quality are superb and comes with a 5 year guarantee.

http://www.johnlewis.com/230480955/Product.aspx


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PJS said:


> 'HD sockets' whatever they be, are not what governs futureproofing!
> That's decided by the native resolution of the panel, and the electronics driving said panel.
> Most current TVs in the past 2 years, at least, have been equipped with multiple HDMI inputs, and able to accept a 1080p signal to downscale to fit the panel's pixel count.
> 
> ...





PJS said:


> Samdung, as aptly monikered, is the Carplan of TV's.
> Why settle for that, when you can have something properly designed for the purpose? http://www.digitaldirect.co.uk/products_moreinfo3/index.asp?product_id=15376
> As for 30,000 CR - please! That's dynamic, and nothing even close to 10K when all the gubbins are turned off, which is exactly how it should be viewed. But even then it's mickey mouse compared to the Panasonic, both Plasma and LCD, and other brands of LCDs like JVC and Toshiba.


Well there we go why we have AV Forums is beyond me, when all we need is you fella. :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I am our resident AV Forums member - haven't been spending too much time over there of recent months, since all you get is "Which Panny plasma should I get with £1000 to spend".
After the 6th same thread - bit like on here only it's which wax for X colour car, or which shampoo for a fiver - it does your loaf in!


----------



## wingnut72 (Jan 6, 2008)

PJS said:


> I am our resident AV Forums member - haven't been spending too much time over there of recent months, since all you get is "Which Panny plasma should I get with £1000 to spend".
> After the 6th same thread - bit like on here only it's which wax for X colour car, or which shampoo for a fiver - it does your loaf in!


Ive been an AV forums member for a a while.Whats your username over there.
You are right about the repetative questions though:lol:


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm also a long time member of AVForums, (since 02) have a tidy selection of kit that doesn't get unecessarily upgraded, and have spent less and less time on the forum over the last couple of years for pretty much the same reason as PJS.


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

www.digitaldirect.co.uk

Cheapest place around for tv's, like super cheap!!!!! I have had two from them now with no problems at all, highly reccomended


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

If you use sky+ don't buy a Samsung. I've got a 40" one and I have problems with picture flicker on play back. (there are posts on AV forums about this).


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

PJS said:


> 10' viewing distance, no DVD's, Sky+, Xbox 360 - assuming you watch TV more than play console games, then the Panasonic 42PX80 is what you'll want.
> LCD is perhaps a shade better for gaming with - but you're splitting hairs really, and if the TV is positioned such that natural light coming in, falls directly on it.
> Plasma on every other aspect puts LCD to shame, especially panning resolution, and is a natural partner for SD resolution, and more forgiving of low-bandwidth mpeg feeds which some broadcasts will be.
> I'd almost guarantee you'll start renting/buying movies to watch on the Plasma once you see what it can do.
> There is the 37" version too, but price will be no different really, and the size less suitable for the viewing distance.


.

100% spot on the Panasonic handles crap quality SD feeds better than almost all TV's apart from Pioneer and even then I can't see a sig difference given the price. Panasonics also have the best freeview tuners built in.

A John Lewis pricematch should be considered as you will benefit from a 5 year warranty. Dont be tempted to purchase a screen and take it home if you do then ensure its in a van box upright. Lying a screen flat can cause the screen to shatter over bumps in the road and your insurance would not cover you!


----------

